

Pingdom is down - amduser29
http://pingdom.com/

======
someone13
Confirmed - it's down here, and also using:

<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/pingdom.com>

~~~
someone13
More info:

"Our site is currently unreachable. Working on fixing it asap. Thank you for
your patience. Monitoring continues regardless, though." [1]

"Hardware failure at our main datacenter so our site is unreachable. We're
working on it. Monitoring continues, so no data will be lost." [2]

"If your site was down anytime the last few hours, you will get delayed alerts
now. Some timestamps may be incorrect though. :( Very sorry." [3]

[1] <https://twitter.com/#!/pingdom/status/83169267490623489>

[2] <https://twitter.com/#!/pingdom/status/83191625874018306>

[3] <https://twitter.com/#!/pingdom/status/83253096096088064>

------
wglb
This is why downforeveryoneorjustme.com was invented. Not of general HN
interest.

